# Pictures of Smokey that my daughter forgot that she had on her flash drive.



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

WARNING: picture heavy!

I love this picture of my Shmoo...









Star and Smokey hanging out together. Star knows Smokey isn't here. (Sorry it's blurry.)









Another one of Star and Smokey.









Smokey on top of the computer cabinet.









And another picture of Smokey on top of the computer cabinet.









On top of some boxes in Lauren's room.









Still on those boxes.









Lovin' those boxes!









me and the shmoo, cuddling on the couch.









Holding hands... (another favorite picture)









Twisted sleepy kitty, using my arm as a pillow.









***********************************************************************

I miss my baby so much, and it still hurts. It's been two weeks...still seems like it was yesterday. :-(


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What wonderful finds...I especially love the holding hands pictures. I hope soon your good memories will allow you to smile a little when you think of Smokey.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, I love those pictures too...so, so sweet. I am sure wherever he is now, Smokey is purring at how much love you are still sending to him. Someday the pain will lessen and all that will remain is that wonderful love....

Fran


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh what a sweet find.. what treasures those pictures are. You can tell from looking in his eyes he is so content. He was a happy little man. I know it must still tare you apart. But he is with you and watching out for you & your kitty family. 

I esp loved this one. How precious


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely pictures, and what a wonderful find of more memories of your Smokey. The ones where you are holding hands...err...paws with him are just precious. Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, how wonderful that your daughter found these pictures. They are all so special.


----------



## 143hayden (May 25, 2010)

Smokey looks JUST like my cat Mr. Bo Jangles its amazing! I was gonna post a photo of him on here but didnt want to steal your thread so il start another one introduing my other cats. Wow Smokey was a doll him and Bobo can be twins and thier personalities seem to be the same (Smokeys personality oozes from these beautiful pictures!) Thanks for sharing and im so sorry for your loss  Im so happy to 'meet' my Keahi's new playmate at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

143hayden said:


> Im so happy to 'meet' my Keahi's new playmate at Rainbow Bridge


This made me smile. Thank YOU for that. I needed it.


----------



## 143hayden (May 25, 2010)

(((hugs)))


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

You should have some of those printed and framed, especially the one of you holding hands.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my4kitties said:


> WARNING: picture heavy!
> 
> I love this picture of my Shmoo...
> 
> ...





swimkris said:


> You should have some of those printed and framed, especially the one of you holding hands.



I am. The ones that are posted above are the ones I'm thinking about printing.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Those photos are precious. My heart breaks for you!.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love the holding hands pic. I do that with Mallie when we sleep; I'll sometimes hold a back foot, her tail and occasionally a back foot _and_ her tail. She'd let me hold a front foot but it isn't as comfortable to fall asleep holding a front as it is w/ a back or tail.
You're lucky you've got some awesome pictures of your special moments. *_smiles for you_*


----------



## 3felines (Jun 20, 2010)

awwh. Your smokey looks nearly identical to my Grady, if Grady was slightly skinnier and if Smokey had little white patches under his armpit, on his chest, and on his stomach =)


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh I love the one of you holding hands - so sweet. So sorry you lost him -- I hope it gets easier with time.. HUGS


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely kitty! :heart


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the holding hands picture. Precious!


----------

